# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Các sản phẩm gia công CNC >  Các ý tưởng kiếm tiền từ CNC

## Gamo

Đi dạo 1 vòng trên web thấy món này hay hay, độc, lạ, share với các lão CnC miền Tây

Làm xong chắc phải kiếm 1 em xinh xinh giống em phút 2:57 để PR thì mới bán được






Các lão nào có ý tưởng kiếm tiền từ CNC thì share chung cho vui nhe

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## biết tuốt

ความคิดที่ดี   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Gamo

ขอขอบคุณ  :Embarrassment:

----------


## vpopviet

Có ai thông thạo tiến thái bơi vào dịch hộ mọi người cái y.
 Nhức não quá

----------


## Gamo

translate.google.com.vn

----------


## Đăng Tuấn

> ...


Họ muốn nói dùng CNC Lazer khắc lên trái Dừa, trang trí nhìn đẹp mắt.. 
Nhưng ăn vào sẽ nhiễm bệnh... Chết.. 
Hahaha

----------


## garynguyen

ขอขอบคุณ = thank you  :Cool:   Anh Biết tuốt đi Thái phẫu thuật nên biết tiếng Thái ạ

----------


## Bongmayquathem

ความคิดที่ดี

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> ขอขอบคุณ = thank you   Anh Biết tuốt đi Thái phẫu thuật nên biết tiếng Thái ạ


Để em phiên âm cho 
Khọp khun khà, Woanh ni đi - xảnh may khoi xa – bai

----------

Gamo, huyquynhbk

----------


## ktshung

Hí ... hí .... hí

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Thế này dc ko
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HAyRYkWBXyY

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Món này dịp Tết nghe đâu kiếm tiền tốt....

----------


## biết tuốt

đục tranh , làm đồ chơi trẻ con ..vv... rất nhiều thứ để làm nhưng chắc không nằm ngoài  tiêu chí
1 số lượng 
2 chất lượng 
3 giá cả

nhiều nơi đua nhau hạ giá để cạnh tranh vô hình chung tự bóp cổ nhau  :Frown:

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, có clip demo hem bác?

Tranh thì có vẻ hơi khó cạnh tranh, giờ nó phổ thông quá. Người người nhà nhà làm máy CNC đục tranh. Nhưng mình thấy cũng nhiều đại da sống bằng đục tranh cnc lắm.

Còn về đồ chơi trẻ em chẳng hạn thì chẳng thấy bác nào làm. 

Ví dụ: con mình chơi loại đồ chơi này, thấy giá đắt gúm, mà ko thấy sản phẩm tương tự của VN: http://kidsland.vn/bo-nha-co-den-san...ift-set-i.html
(lưu ý là đó chỉ mới là giá tiền ngôi nhà thôi nhé, chưa có phụ kiện bàn ghế, búp bê gì hết)

----------


## Nam CNC

Gà mờ , bộ mày nghĩ có cái máy phay cnc là làm được cái nhà mo hình đồ chơi à . Cái quan trọng không phải là cái máy là người tìm ra ý tưởng , người xài máy.... con người mới quan trọng đó gà. Anh em trên đây bao nhiêu người có máy ? ai xài máy kiếm ra tiền ? ít lắm à, toàn thỏa mãn đam mê .

----------


## Gamo

Xì... tư tưởng chi có cái máy thì làm quái gì... cái máy chỉ là công cụ, làm cái gì, như thế nào...

Như cha Thái Lan bán dừa là 1 ví dụ. Cái vụ bắn laser trái dừa chẳng có gì khó cả. Nhưng loại dừa đó có bán giá hợp lý, hệ thống phân phối tốt là bán được. Mấy cha miền Tây rất dư dừa nhưng những người như tau mua được dừa về uống được ăn được là chuyện khác à nha. Đương nhiên nó ko chỉ đơn thuần là sản phẩm mà là cả hệ thống kinh doanh phải phát triển chung...

Cái đồ chơi cũng vậy, mày làm được máy 5 trục phải ko? nhân viên tau dư sức thiết kế mô hình 3D

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Em thấy kiếm tiền từ làm máy đục gỗ đục tranh ,quảng cáo  là thấy khả thi .còn dính sang kim loại toàn mua máy nhật cũ hoặc taiwan mới .vốn lớn chút có quan hệ rộng .
mấy ông đầu to não dài đi sửa máy cnc cũng kiếm nhiều .

----------


## Đăng Tuấn

Mấy tên quá đam mê thường lười kiếm tiền... 
Mình nghĩ zậy... Phải hong ta... 
Hahaha

----------


## theptambinh

> Họ muốn nói dùng CNC Lazer khắc lên trái Dừa, trang trí nhìn đẹp mắt.. 
> Nhưng ăn vào sẽ nhiễm bệnh... Chết.. 
> Hahaha


Em chết cười với com mần của bác, 1 nụ cười = 10 thang thuốc bổ bác nhỉ

----------


## hieu_potter

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-FjyPNpKih4
 Quê em thì chơi cái này. Nhìn đơn giản vậy chứ sản xuất hàng loạt kiếm khối tiền các bác ak.

----------

anhcos, Gamo

----------

